# My pokemon Silver lets play! play along with me!



## Nyamolia (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTOzCc5BCOk
Currently chosing a starter!

:[
Ill let you guys choose what to be nicknamed as too!


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 23, 2009)

VULCAN (M) VULCANA (F) - Cyndaquil

EDIT: Um... Well... Ketsu the Eevee/Espeon.


----------

